# Mollie color crosses help!



## orangutan (Jul 3, 2006)

hey all mollie lovers, I have a 55g with 9 mollies, 3F Black;1F Dalmation;2M Orange Sailfin; 2F white;1M white sailfin.

They have had about 50 fry which are now in a holding 10g tank and livin well! anyways, i have no idea who mated and i cant really tell what there adult color will be yet, does anybody know what colors you get from crossing all of the above mollies? i have lots of black fry, white fry, and some that look kinda pink, and some that look kinda brown.


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

I have mollly fry and curious of the same thing. Sorry i couldn't help>. :0) I'm sure someone on here knows. ) Take Care
~jamie


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

with the black and orange you'll get a golddust molly. a white with black or white with gold will get u damations.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

To be honest, what you get is what you get. There is no formula you can plug colors into and know what you will get. Black is usually dominant to everything, but not always. Depends if the black is pure or a hybrid. That's about as difinitive as you will get with your crosses.
Tony


----------

